# It's too quiet...



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

haha yeah silence always scares me w/a Golden


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yes, the last time i had silence in my house, i went looking for Sam only to find him snacking on a roll of toilet paper and a pair of my boyfriends underwear....... i'm modifying that old phrase to "silence is golden trouble!"


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> i'm modifying that old phrase to "silence is golden trouble!"


I LOVE that! :lol:


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

When i'm in my room, i whistle and Ajda comes running, but if she doesn't come after 3 whistles I have to go and check. Almost always I find her doing something she's not supposed to.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

luckily Sam is a social butterfly and most times when i'm home he's stuck to me like glue.. so i don't have MANY of these situations where he's off getting in to trouble... i've found the best thing to do is just keep all the doors closed and always keep tabs on where he is... although that's usually on my lap!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am always keeping eye on Bama. The first time he was quiet, I found him in the litter box. Luckily he hadnt figured out to eat that nasty stuff. So since then I keep him within my sight at all times.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The only time i feel safe when quinn is quiet is when i know he is asleep!


----------

